

My Airbnb page generates a $1,129 CPM - josephs
http://josephsofaer.tumblr.com/post/8475650684/my-airbnb-page-generates-a-1-129-cpm

======
sharan
This might just be my conspiracy radar turned to 11, however, it seems very
suspect that a blog with only 1 post ever, is using that post to rave about
AirBnB right in the middle of their storm.

I want to supplement this by saying I really admire AirBnB and have no doubt
that they will over come this security lapse with the killer product and
marketplace they've built. However, this suspicious orphan blog post has my BS
antennae throwing out sparks.

~~~
phereford
Definitely not conspiracy.

AirBnB is probably flailing around trying to figure out what is the best way
to get to turn around this month long PR nightmare.

Orphan blog post probably sounded like a brilliant idea, until it hit hacker
news and everyone sniffed it out.

------
joshklein
To clarify, the poster is making $1,129 in rent per thousand views of his
property page on Airbnb (as opposed to, say, craigslist). He is not trying to
suggest that advertising (something besides his property) earns any revenue.

------
vaksel
that's like saying that your car dealership website generates $20,000 CPM
because they sold a car from their website.

CPM would be for AirBNB and they make a lot less than that.

~~~
gustaf
It does points out how valuable and high quality their traffic is though

~~~
vaksel
is it though? No way to tell with one data point. We'd need to at least
compare that to 1000 page views on Craigslist.

~~~
gustaf
Yes.

------
keltex
CPM is COST per impression. He's talking about revenue per impression (RPM)
which is a completely different metric.

------
eberfreitas
It feels good to read this kind of article after all taht storm. I'm pretty
sure that guys at Airbnb are doing a great job.

It feels really nice when the community stands up and somehow defends/promotes
the products they like, specially when that product is a result from hard
work.

------
fvryan
Just checked out my Airbnb stats, they're equally impressive.

All Page Views: 246 Money Earned: $1,249 Total Bookings: 2 So less than 1%
conversion rate though.

~~~
edash
Page views and site visitors are usually different metrics. I don't know how
the Airbnb stats are calculated, but I'm guessing you've had fewer than 246
visitors—which means your conversion rate would be higher than 1%.

------
hardtke
Are you sure you want to use your real name on this blog? You are advertising
the fact that you are breaking the law in San Francisco (short term rental
without a license) and violating your lease (subletting your apartment).

~~~
pbreit
Not all apartments are rented. Not all short term rentals are illegal. And not
all leases forbid subletting.

------
rabble
I'm not sure it translates. I've got a place, listed on AirBnB which is almost
always available for rent. It's a vacation home.
<http://www.airbnb.com/rooms/59577>

We've had 458 page views and made $262. Hardly astonishing. We do rent it
locally through a property manager, they get much fewer page views, but have
repeat clients and make us $5k to $10k per year. At least in South America,
AirBnb might as well not exist at all. Nobody uses it to rent.

------
jonaldomo
Are you saying you are generating revenue from something other than people
renting out rooms?

~~~
josephs
No, it's just renting out the rooms. I know the "CPM" analogy doesn't really
fit perfectly but the point is that the Airbnb service is so effective at
driving traffic it makes me more than a dollar per pageview on avg. Of course
it's their site but you can think of it sort of like an e-commerce platform
where I can open a store and sell my extra space. It works super well.

~~~
benatkin
The title is so obnoxious that I flagged your post. Also, I'm pretty tolerant
of linkbait. This just takes it to the extreme.

------
pbreit
Good job on the earnings but there's not a whole lot we can take away from the
CPM figure. I'm not sure there is anything to compare it to besides other
AirBnB listings and the only other data point we currently have is an order of
magnitude better (246/$1129).

------
gustaf
That's really impressive numbers! Great post.

------
nolite
wait, do you actually make that money?

~~~
josephs
yes

------
Hisoka
What's the point of this? Using terms like CPM makes no sense in this context.
Come back to us when you're making $1129 with a million impressions, buddy.

------
EtienneJohnred
This may be the biggest steaming pile of astroturf to ever hit Hacker News.

------
watchandwait
You'd be wise to pull it down until the new AirBnB insurance kicks in later
this month.

~~~
josephs
Don't worry, we don't keep our Airbnb earnings under the mattress

